

Ask HN: DevOps guru on demand? - pyguysf

I&#x27;m looking for help with initial network setup - simple tasks that a devops guru could probably do in a day or two.  Are there any services that make this readily available?  I don&#x27;t necessarily want to learn vagrant&#x2F;docker&#x2F;chef&#x2F;puppet as a) it&#x27;s not my core competency and b) I&#x27;m not looking to build an on demand scalable infrastructure that can handle 100000 users.<p>For example, I need help with an initial setup of an AWS VPC, IPSec VPN to local network, setting up route 53 with DNS for a site hosted within the VPC (small company like 10 users, but may want access from phones&#x2F;tablets), a micro openVPN instance for remote access, 1 sql box, 1-3 linux boxes.  Weekly snapshots of all drives.<p>Because of the nature of our work, we can&#x27;t do something like heroku or elastic beanstalk.  Code deployment, updates, etc. I can handle, but learning all the AWS ins and outs is probably better left to the experts.  But where are they?<p>Oh yeah, and I&#x27;d like the entire thing replicated in real time to another AZ for disaster recovery.
======
insfbayarea
There is no contact info in your account. Please contact me insfbayarea
(@gmail)

